# Hose pipe question



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi all. Im fed up with my hose splitting and spraying water everywhere..has anybody tried the expandable ones?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes and I thought it was pointless and not worth it. It helps if you have very high pressure but otherwise turn the tap on pipe expands, but pull the trigger and you feel the hose trying to retract and pull you backwards!


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Cheers for that.:thumb:


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yep. It blew up after a few uses. Great idea but actual crap in real life.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

You need a decent quality hose


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Get yourself a decent normal hosepipe, those expandable hoses are crap too
NTS Wintech one all the way

Sent from my Pixel+XL using Tapatalk


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Will check it out right now:thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Cheers guys:thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Cheapest place atm is screwfix, different lengths too http://www.screwfix.com/p/fitt-30m-heavy-braided-nts-wintech-hose/8902j

Sent from my Pixel+XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

depending how long you need it to be look at these whilst they're on offer http://www.diy.com/departments/karcher-primo-flex-hose-l20m/200342_BQ.prd

i bought one last week and safe to say i don't regret buying it, they're nice and soft so dont look susceptible to cracking/splitting like the cheap hard ones you can pick up


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Brilliant thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Another thumbs up for Wintech NTS, it's been the best hose I've bought to date and lives up to all its claims.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Wintech it is guys.thanks for the replies all:thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

*Hose*

Just a quick message to say i purchased a wintech and so far i am very pleased..good call, well done you guys:thumb:


----------

